# WTK:  C8SFW-Approx. Dimensions for the "Simon Sleeve"



## Crapgame (9 Jan 2010)

For part of my Iltis display, I'd like to put a C7A1 and a C8SFW in the rifle mounts.   I found a 16" Carbine barrel with the area under the handguard turned down but without an M203 notch on the front, a perfect candidate for conversion to a C8SFW barrel.    

I can pull the front sight tower then turn the muzzle down to 0.625" OD.  Turn a section of 0.625" ID, 1.25" OD DOM Tubing down to approximate "Simon Sleeve" dims, parkerize, and press on.

I've got a KAC M4 RAS lined up to finish the build.

I bit the bullet, sprung for a steel body Inokatsu FN MAG58 for the co-driver if I can ever find the C&R Iltis GPMG Mounting Kit.

And maybe a Para SAW for the rear-facing seat bolted to the AN/VRC12 "doghouse".  I will have to do some creative machining to fabricate your C9A1 folding/collapsable stock.


----------



## KevinB (9 Jan 2010)

No dimensions, I had them a while back but no longer.

I do have some pics I saved of one I was issued thought












and buddies










The are after the front sight and before the simon sleeve is .750, so you can


----------



## Crapgame (9 Jan 2010)

Worse case scenario, using Mk 1 Mod 3 Eyeball, looks like about 10cm long, front section 23mm dia  x 35mm tapered to middle 25mm dia x 30mm, rear 22mm x 35mm.   I didn't know the bbl was heavy under the handguards like the M4A1 SOCOM Barrel.   Now I need to decide to try to find a HBAR bbl or go with what I've got.   I don't like to do stuff half-way, do things right the first time, you know?


----------

